
The clusterfuck hidden in the Kubernetes code base - tyingq
https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/kubernetesclusterfuck/
======
tyingq
Was surprised this wasn't a dupe when I submitted it. I had no idea K8S was
originally written in Java.

I'm also a little surprised at the tone. It's one Google team being pretty
over-the-top snarky to another. The criticism could be warranted, but the
wording is pretty harsh, starting with the title.

~~~
zzzcpan
It wasn't harsh at all. It deserves some harsh criticism though. The quality
of the project is so low it's amazing people even bother picking it up.

